

Hacking with Andrew and Brad: tip.golang.org - percept
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rZ-JorHJEY

======
Newky
I quite like this style of video, I have only watched the first ~15 minutes,
but I find it a much more engaging way to jump right into code like this, or
learn some Go while I watch.

I would love to see some popular figures in the open source world, talk us
through a pull request etc. I would be surprised if it didn't drive a few more
contributors to the project and if nothing else would be a powerful
introduction to the project.

~~~
krat0sprakhar
Definitely! Twitch.tv for programming would be just awesome!

~~~
stuross
You might find handmade hero interesting.
[http://www.twitch.tv/handmade_hero](http://www.twitch.tv/handmade_hero)

------
Scarbutt
I noticed they don't use syntax highlighting, is this normal in the Go
community? I always wonder about the benefits of syntax highlighting.

~~~
kornish
I would argue that syntax highlighting is the norm in the Go community as much
as it is in any other -- ultimately, it's an individual developer's decision.

We write Go full time at my company and everyone I know certainly uses syntax
highlighting plugins for their editors.

------
bsaul
Fantastic video. I think it's one of the best way to improve my knowledge of
the go dev env. congrat to the team for the idea.

------
liveoneggs
bradfitz is my coding hero; you can tell he's a (former) perl hacker. ;)

